# Outlook Mail Problem



## Jamonit (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi, folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich eine Mail verschicke kommt sofort eine nachricht mit folgendem inhalt und die mail wird nicht verschickt. Hab erst gedacht, Firewall aber die is aus.

Wer weiß Rat ?



Ihre Nachricht hat einige oder alle Empfänger nicht erreicht.

      Betreff:	jkhkjlh
      Gesendet am:	12.10.2003 14:05

Folgende Empfänger konnten nicht erreicht werden:

      'webmaster@xyz.de' am 12.10.2003 14:05
            550 relaying to <webmaster@xyz.de> prohibited by administrator


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du eine Serverantwort erhälst, kann es gar nicht die Firewall sein =)
Du hast auf dem Server scheinbar keine Berechtigung Mails zu verschicken.
550 relaying to prohibited bedeutet genau das. Das kann mehrere Ursachen haben, die warscheinlichste ist eine Umstellung des Servers, wenn es vorher ging. Dann ist noch wichtig: Ist der Server über den du verschickst ein offener Relay-Server oder ein Server mit Authentifizierung. Offene Relays werden gerne für Spamversand mißbraucht und sind eher selten anzutreffen.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich erst mal die Einstellungen überprüfen ob und wenn ja, was für eine Authentifizierung eingetellt ist (Authentifizierung / Schlagworte: "SMTP after POP", Passworte, Kerberos, APOP)

Zum Nachschlagen: http://www.lanline.de/htm/lanline/lexikon/FrameLexikon.htm

Sollte es nicht an Deinen Einstellungen liegen, solltest Du Dich an den Administrator wenden!


----------



## Caliterra (13. Oktober 2003)

Wenn es der Mailerdeamon ist kann es auch daran liegen das die Mailadresse falsch ist.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja die Fehlermeldung genauer beschreiben oder gar angeben.


----------



## Vaethischist (13. Oktober 2003)

Wenn der Server ein "relaying prohibited" meldet, dann heißt das einfach folgendes: Du hast zwar einen Account auf dem Server, also auch eine entsprechende Mailadresse, aber Du versuchst eine Nachricht mit einer anderen Mailadresse als Absender über eben diesen Server zu versenden. Das Ganze nennt sich "relay" und die meisten Server verbieten das (Gründe: siehe vorheriges Posting). Mit einiger Sicherheit ist der Server neu konfiguriert worden, wahrscheinlich weil er auf irgendeiner Blacklist gelandet ist (wegens dem Spam...). 

Nimm als Absenderadresse die Adresse Deines Accounts auf dem Server und das Ganze sollte funktionieren....


----------



## Jamonit (14. Oktober 2003)

hi,

erstmal danke für die antworten, doch leider haben sie mir nicht weitegeholfen.

das komische daran ist, dass es sozusagen von heute auf morgen passiert ist. Ich habe eine domain bei 1und1 (puretec) und dort auch mein postfach. Hab auch schon die FAQ von denen durchgearbeitet, aber ich kann es mir nich erklären. 

weiß noch jemand rat ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Oktober 2003)

Älterer Text, vielleicht hilft der:


> Wenn Sie bisher ab und zu im NetMail-Mailer-Protokoll eine Meldung fanden wie "550 relaying to <Mail-Adresse> prohibited by administrator", wird diese nicht mehr auftreten, wenn Sie in den Mailer-Einstellungen links unten die Option "Authentifizierung" aktivieren und den SMTP-Host von smtp.puretec.de auf smtp.1und1.com umstellen. Voraussetzung ist lediglich, dass Sie Ihre Mails auch von pop.1und1.com abholen, da Benutzername und Passwort für POP3 und SMTP identisch sind.


----------

